# AEB 1.8t going into '84 GTI, starting ... now.



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey guys,
Got a painter lined up and is ready to strip car down, so I'm gathering my pieces for the motor swap. I need some help with parts list.
What I've got so far:
AEB out of '98 Passat (harness, ECU, most peripherals)
stock intercooler
ABA Oil filter stand
MK3 accessories
Intake Manifold from New Beetle
O2J transmission from 1.8t Beetle (switched upon recommendation, thanks)
Ordering HD engine mounts and special trans mount from WRD
MSD Tach adapter for ... tach
G60 Flywheel
VR6 Pressure plate
16V oil pan and pick up tube
16V timing belt tensioner
ABA block breather
As per speeding-G60's advice, I need to make sure I've got the right set-up in mind for the transmission.
Thanks for any advice, and I'll update this as I go along.
- Red_2








Da lump (hopefully it's solid, need to do a once-over)











_Modified by Red_2 at 10:04 AM 10-7-2009_


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Okay, going with New Beetle intake manifold.
What about oil cooling?


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (Red_2)*

gotta use an ABA oil filter stand, just slide the stock oil cooler over that. check out boostin20v's swap faq, it has alot of the answers to the basic questions you will such as the one you just asked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
p.s. also, that 2.0 trans is gonna be crazy short on the gears for a 1.8t. might wanna look into trading somebody for a 1.8t trans with a better final drive.


_Modified by smugfree3 at 5:06 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks man!
Holy crap! I've been on his site the past three days straight and I totally missed the Engine Setup page. WTF?!
Onward ...


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

hope this helps...mine is an awp but i started out with a long block so i had to get everything for it. i also went standalone so im not sure what route youre going.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Sweet! I actually started a handwritten spreadsheet too!
Doesn't look like Megasquirt cost that much.
I'm undecided on the wiring route, I was leaning towards using the original, but I've yet to talk to my wiring expert about his thoughts.
Are you making your own downpipe?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Red_2)*

if you have all the aeb wiring id consider it. few wires to splice. could always upgrade to standalone later using plug and play lugtronic.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Noted bonesaw, I'm definitely looking to get her running smoothly first, then upgrading power later on down the line.


----------



## jedduh_ (Nov 20, 2006)

since you upgraded to the o2j now you will have to worry about converting to hydro clutch, a custom trans mount and cable shift


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

i actually got the computer for a screaming deal off a vortex user, valvecovergasket, he might have something but i dont know. yeah i made my own DP, its just 2.5" exhaust steel with flanges that will be welded on, ill get some pictures on here soon of the build but i got to get to a place where i can upload pictures.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (jedduh_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedduh_* »_since you upgraded to the o2j now you will have to worry about converting to hydro clutch, a custom trans mount and cable shift

Oh, I originally had an O2J out of a 2.0 liter, so I've got that on the list of "to-do's".
I'll double check to make sure I'm headed in the right direction trans wise.
Thanks!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Red_2)*

i personally dont think its the best way but if you got the mount for trans. shift box shouldnt be too bad you could use the cable clutch actuator and call it a day.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Got it! Thanks again bonesaw.
Super busy at work, so not much going on today,
except I asked my guys to fish out the accessories from an ABA for me.
Here's the intake manifold replacement:








Also, build philosophy question (or more just second opinion). I'm thinking mount motor, transmission, figure out where intercooler is going to go, charge pipes, as well as a/c lines, coolant lines, and transmission related stuff. Once we're confident about placement. Take it out, paint bay.
Sounds right, correct?


----------



## jedduh_ (Nov 20, 2006)

what i am doing and what i have seen many people do is a front mount intercooler, custom radiator brackets and move the radiator right behind the intercooler...seems to be the most common setup. also, on that intake manifold, i dont know about yours, but mine was rested right on my alternator, and it bugged me. (i cant do machine work) but the local shop sliced the mounting flanges off the old manifold and we used it as a spacer...looks like its going to work great.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow, thanks for that jedduh!
I'll note that in the build planning!
Hopefully I can get the motor cleaned up in a couple weeks then get it on a stand.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Getting married this weekend then of to Vancouver for a week.
Build prep continues when I get back!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Red_2)*

get a TT mani or custom so throttle is on drivers side and put turbo with compressor on pass side. will make everything much easier.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

you need alot more parts than you list....
16v oil pan and oil pump pick up tube.
block breather thing from the ABA as well as the oil filter mount.
16v manual timing belt tensioner.

if you are going 02J, you need shifter, tower, cables, ends, bracket, custom rear and driver side mounts.
02J clutch setup, some way to hydro actuate the clutch slave/master. the manual actuator sucked when i tried it.
you have to cut the 020 shift linkage mounts off the steering rack.
02J starter, front mount, and starter bolts. 
you will need to find a TDI set of inner cv flanges that make the trans flanges to 100mm, and then find late cabby or 16v rocco front axles, they are MK1 sized and 100mm inner cv's. 
then you will have to make sure they do not bind in your spindles. if you get the spindles from the same car you are good to go.
the clutch you will need is a G60 FW, and VR6 PP and disc. makes it easiest.
i have a custom intake, DS inlet, polished, that i used for first year. i made >523whp with it, BTW. it has a mustang 65mm TB with TPS and the correct linkage and throttle cable, drop in for a rabbit. a friend asked about it, and if he doesnt want it i would sell it reasonably... 
here is what i had to do. alot of the pix are gone i did not upkeep the imagecave accts.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2894167


_Modified by speeding-g60 at 1:50 PM 8-9-2009_


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm back. Honeymoon was awesome. There are a crapload of MKIIs in Vancouver. Sheesh.
Thanks speeding-G60!
Noted all the 16v info and clutch/PP info!
I'm at the moment going the eurovan parts route for the clutch setup.
Any other feedback on whether passenger side or drivers side intake is more ideal or easier?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

















and then further, changed to 007 largeport manifold.








and i did not have any luck with the cable clutch mods. could be due to the heavy double diaphragm PP, dunno. but it did not work out for me.
HTH.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Sweet. 
So I can either source a TT manifold or go custom?
Hmmmm ...


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

If I go TT manifold, what engine code fits best, or does it matter? '03 and up have 225hp and 180hp options, and below that there are three different engine codes to choose from.
I'll check Boostin's page in the meantime.
ANSWERED: 225hp is drivers side inlet. Thanks Boostin's page.


_Modified by Red_2 at 7:22 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Got it on a stand last night after work.
Considering my busy schedule, and the 100+ degree temps, this is considerable progress.








Researching custom manifold today and ordering some more stuff.









Sorry for blurry pic, had more but photobucket being a pain.



_Modified by Red_2 at 2:56 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Parts collecting and cleaning off motor this week.
Question - Oil pans are the same for 16V and 8V, so does oil pick up tube definitely have to be from a 16V? Just making sure.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

UPDATE:
Still collecting parts, steam cleaned motor and prepped for timing belt change (I work on it about a half hour at a time after work, when possible.







)
Got the transmission mounts, and clutch pieces. Ordered a lightweight G60 flywheel that upon arrival turned out not to be lightweight, so that's getting returned.
Pic update next week.
Enjoy the holiday!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

(shameless plug)
i have full clutch setup left over from my ditching the FWD world... FS.
14lb G60 FW, and two PP's (1 Sachs Power kit VR6 and the other a Clutchnet 2xRED dual diaphragm PP (read: HEAVY FEEL!) ) and a freshly blasted 6 puck sprung hub disc.
i used to do 6k rpm clutch drop launches on this setup, with a 4.24 geared box and 24.5" slicks @ 7 pounds of air.... and did pretty much 1/4 mile burnout runs @ 11.45 @ 130 mph....
and about the pickup tube, if they are the same then they will work....
and the 007 largeport manifold, BBK 70mm TB, and RaceCraft fuel rail could be had FS as well. and the BoostFactory made Tubular manifold T3 flange with Tial 38mm WG as well.... and the DP and exhaust also.... basically the whole thing in the last picture i posted up there. this car is going longitudinal and a Quattro drivetrain over winter....
and the final: if you are going for high power (i was >550 WHP) and you are going 02A trans, i also have a bad ass set of axles as well....
and if you were close, i would give you free a set of shaved doors with SPAL power windows, that are already your color, LE9C... Cashmere White, oh yeah....


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

Check my sig. I am in the finishing up the same swap.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice GaTeIg!!
Changing the timing belt tonight. Still hording parts.
Got a set of the RMLs coming in.
Should the ABA peripherals bracket bolt directly up? It looks like only two or three bolt holes line up. Or is that enough ...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Red_2)*

ABA accessories will work.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

So after installing 16V tensioner, I'm wondering what timing belt people are using?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Red_2)*

AEB belt 058 109 119 C


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

It was weird, after putting the tensioner on, the old belt (just test fitting) wouldn't fit. By about 2 or 3 teeth.
Gonna try the new belt and see if that works.
UPDATE: That belt # works perfect. Thanks bonesaw!
Timing belt and tensioner installed:








Some mounts:








Clutch parts and random stuff:








I'll snag a pic of the new wheels this afternoon. 
(If they arrive as scheduled.)



_Modified by Red_2 at 12:32 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

These came! Look good!








New water pump goes on tonight.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Been working on Step 0 for the past couple weeks.
Finalized it this past Friday. Tah-dah! The replacement ride:
'92 GL, needed valve seals and left side control arm and axle, plus some minor things here and there. Purchased and got it running for less than $600 total. Took almost a year though.







I roll slow. 








Swapped headliner in it this weekend.
















Back on topic.
Rabbit is officially parked in a bay, and motor comes out this week.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Bolted water pump on last night.
I mocked up the ABA peripherals bracket, and it looks like only three bolt holes line up. Is that right?
I'll look again later today.
UPDATE: Nevermind, I figured it out. 4 bolt holes line up and using original 2.0 liter bolts. Yay.


_Modified by Red_2 at 10:45 AM 9-23-2009_


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Update!
So I got the alternator/AC bracket installed, but it didn't "bolt right on".
I had to grind away a few spots to get it to sit flush. And I'll need a spacer on the top right bolt.
























Took off the mount bracket and oil stand. Wanted to get the manifold on but no gasket in stock. So later this week.
I sold my kick ass GTI motor (super strong, cam and stage 2 clutch) to one of my techs and he's throwin' it in a MKI Jetta.
Engine out and receiving car!
























Gonna order a FMIC this week, and I'm considering going T3/T4 or KO3/4, any suggestions?
And I joined the CAE shifter group buy over in the Manual Transmission forum. Get one too, so we can all save money!
Slowly but surely ...


_Modified by Red_2 at 3:32 AM 9-27-2009_


----------



## mk1dubber78 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: (Red_2)*

I am doing a awm swap into a mk1 and planning on using an 02J out of a 2L new beetle... before i bought it i looked up the ratios and calculated out rpm at certain speeds and yeah they seemed to be a little funny, but not bad if i remember... i think 65 at 3000 or so? ill need to double check...


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (mk1dubber78)*

^^Let me know what you find!
Got the manifold on and finally found the right oil filter stand (ABA 2.0L), I think.
Steam cleaned the engine bay, and had the first real body/paint discussion with the body shop.
Uh, other random stuff: got tires for the RMLs, got a new tool cart and going to ACL Festival this whole weekend. 
Oil Stand installed:








Washed bay:








New tool cart:








Austin City Limits Festival:


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Nice build ! got one goin on my self , what manegment are you goin to use ? oem ,megasquirt ,sds ? http://www.facebook.com/glen.m...65221


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

So far, I'm going OEM and splicing.
The word on the streets is that it's relatively simple. We'll see in a few weeks.
I'm probably going no further than some bolt-ons and a chip in the future, so if I can go OEM, I'm fine with that.


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Red_2)*

thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (TDIGB69)*

No problemo!
So here are two throttle bodies off of a Beetle 1.8T, one with a vaccuum line, and one without. Which one should I use? Or should I be using a different one all together? The harness is obviously different from original AEB, as well.








Got this in today too. Wondering what the hose clearance will be like running a passenger side intake.








Also, spoke to gruvenparts and e-mailed Futrell about the crank pulley setup with ABA stuff. Gruven didn't seem up to machining the pulley, and Futrell hasn;t gotten back to me. I'll try and grab a hold of one today to see what all this 5.5mm stuff looks like.
Oh and it looks like GaTeIg's exhaust setup was supplied by Techtonics, so hopefully I can go that route, I spoke to them a few months ago, and they were out of a kit, but seemed pretty confident they could piece something together.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

So I mocked up the ABA pulley, the alternator and A/C compressor just to see what I was dealing with. And strangely enough they all line up. WTF?
I was going to meet with the machinist tomorrow morning, but now I need to figure out why everything else is out of assumed position.
Pics of situation:
UN-machined ABA pulley installed,
















Belt mock-up, crank pulley lining up with alternator??
















So the puzzle continues!
Do I still machine the crank pulley?
Or wait till I get pulleys for the PS and W pumps?
Update tomorrow!


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Mine lined up just fine. I don't see the need myself.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

Weird.
So what did you use for the water and PS pump?
OH WAIT! I don't have power steering!! Yes! One issue solved!!
So ... now what'd you do for the water pump?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Red_2)*

I think I used a mk3 vr6 pulley.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

So, in effort to try to go the ABA peripherals (including A/C) route.
I found a setup that may work. We modified a mystery v-belt pulley to fit the water pump(needed to make 4 hole fit 3 hole).
It's basically the serpentine and v-belt setup minus the power steering pump. So the good is, everything lines up (the tensioner needs a little tweaking about 2 mm away from the motor). The bad, no adjustment for the v-belt. So hopefully I can find a belt that fits snug enough. I'll just have to keep my eye on it so when it loosens I just replace it. Too tight of a belt and we risk wearing out the bearings or bending the shaft in the water pump. But it seems like an okay compromise for now.
Worst case, I go back to stock bracket and accessories and try and get some lightened pulleys. At least they're a little lighter and they'd be shiny too!
Pics!
All pulleys installed:
















Modified mystery pulley (I'll get the part number tomorrow):








Non-tensioned pulley set-up:








If anyone has a pick of the ABA setup on there swap with the machined pulley, I'm still curious to see it. Can't seem to find a pic and montanagreenmachine's thread is too old. 
I'll tighten everything down tomorrow and work on the oil pan and tube next.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Removed the oil pan and pulled a 16V pan and pick up tube (as recommended by many on here).
Need to drill a hole in the back of the pan for the turbo oil return line.
Plan is to drill hole and weld in a line fitting and use the flange and fitting off of a TDI turbo.
16V pan is drying in the parts washer and hopefully next I can find the hardware and then drill a hole.
Pics!
Passat oil pan and front mount to be removed (it gets in the way of removing the pan and you don't need it).








Oil pan removed:








Donor motor:








Pan removed:








Pick up tube comparison (16V is shorter):


----------



## in2turbos (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: (Red_2)*

i am also doing this swap into a A1 gti with ac. if i remember correctly the ac compressor with aba brackets hits the lower radiator support


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Dang, really?
Well, I've got all the stock stuff ready to go just in case we have to abort the ABA accessories route.
I can see why A/C is not common, besides the robbing power argument, added weight, and added complication of install, it's just easier to leave out.








I'm only several hours into the build so I'm still going for it.


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Red_2)*

i got the serpentin belt set up on my aba 16v and yes you need the mk3 vr6 12v water pump puley ,if you try the other way you are goin to break the belt all the time ! 2 mush HP


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (TDIGB69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDIGB69* »_i got the serpentin belt set up on my aba 16v and yes you need the mk3 vr6 12v water pump puley ,if you try the other way you are goin to break the belt all the time ! 2 mush HP









Are you going A/C?
Show me, show me, show, me!!


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

So while we continue the pulley setup dialogue, I continued with the oil pan setup. We decided that since it's a return line and pressure is not a big concern, then instead the TDI return line route, we're just going to drill a hole to fit the AEB return line flange. 
One big hole, two small holes with bolts spot welded from the inside out (studs) and make sure it's sealed (gasket plus washer?) and we're good to go.
Hole started:









Return line flange that needs a mate:








Oh, and I spent last night and some of the day researching a pedal box.
I like the idea.


----------



## in2turbos (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: (Red_2)*

hey red yes i am going with ac. im using the 16v brackets and the original callaway intercooler with/ac


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Red_2)*

sorry no a/c








http://www.wgcinc.com/sd/shawn...l.jpg
http://www.wgcinc.com/sd/shawn...p.jpg








you are in need of the vr6 watter pump puley ether way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TDIGB69 at 2:30 PM 10-9-2009_


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Goddamn! That's some crazy belt routing! And your alternator is in the boondocks!
WTF?!


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Red_2)*

You can also use the power stering puley from a AEG 2.0 8v on 99.5 and up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (TDIGB69)*

Hmmm ... the pics above made me just think of an alternate routing for the belt that may help. I'll try it this week.
Finished the oil return line mod to the pan, but still need to weld the bolts to the inside of the pan. One more thing taken care of ...
I started by drilling up to a 1/2 inch hole, then used a grinder to slowly widen it out. Pain in the butt, but worked out.









Then drilled the two bolt holes. Easier.









Snug fit!









Installed temporarily:








Looking forward to tearing all this down again to clean up and paint everything. And that'll also mean we got it running at one point. 
Onward ...


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Not much done today.
Got two tires mounted (needed two people to get those on, I'm weak) on the RMLs.
And had to take a front bumper off a MkII for the temp ride.
Tomorrow going to get the pan welded and bolt it up.
Pics of wheels:


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Yay! Pan finally done. That's all I got to today. Oh, and took a minute to put the oil cooler and filter on, plus a new dipstick tube. Which led me to discover that the manifold will certainly get in the way of the dipstick.
That, and changed the front bumper on the Jetta. Pain in the ass.
Inside;








Outside:








Thick pan gasket:


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Bolted up the oil pan permanently today.
Typical DIY experience.
I assumed half an hour would be plenty of time to bolt up the pan and install the oil return line, gaskets and all. Yeah ... right.
So I place the windage tray (original to AEB) up and realize there's nothing to hold it up. Apparently the previous oil pan had a hand in keeping it in place. So, I know enough that I can;t leave it hanging, but my experience is lacking enough to figure out a quick solution. 
Soooo ... 5 minutes turns into 25 minutes, just to figure out a solution. So much for half an hour.
Anyway, I modded the pick up tube baffle to hold the windage tray up.
Bolted the pan on and secured the oil return line.
All the while Texas heat making me itchy and sweaty, mosquitos eating me alive and back is killing me. God, I can't imagine mechanics doing this 8 hours a day. 
Ah well, get to touch the transmission tomorrow!
Pics as usual:
Modded baffle holding up windage tray.









Pan bolted up with super thick gasket:









Return line secured:


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Red_2)*

I like the way you did the oil return.
And yes..mk3 shiz+a/c will not fit in a mk1.
I have an AEB in my mk1 with a/c though. It's a mix of the Passat shiz plus some custom stuff I made.


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Red_2)*

looking good ! am lovin the rims







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://viewmorepics.myspace.co...56576


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks TDI, can't wait to see them on the car!
vdubspeed - Thanks for the confirmation and pic! Looks like I'll have to rethink it. What bracket did you use? Or was that one of the things you made?
I pretty much have anything at my disposal (parts-wise) so I may be able to do something similar to yours!


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

I WANT A/C!!


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Red_2)*

i got a AWP 1.8t not the AEB







so i ended using all the factory stuff ,the worst part abaut it wos building custom motor and trans mounts,but i guarnty that if you use the vr6 watter pump puley from a mk3 you will be with a/c and happy ,other than that you mite whant to try the AEG set up on 99.5 to 05 2.0 8v is kind of the same way is goin to look in your car thats what i got on my 2.0 16v aba block with the aba set up no a/c and short belt, if i whant to use a/c i just get the factory belt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the pics that i send you earlier wear from a difrent rotation watter pump







any way dont stop and let me know wen you get to the wiring part lol


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Red_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red_2* »_I WANT A/C!!


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_So anyway, I yanked the 20v from the Rabbit GTI and went straight to work on getting a mock up of a Sanden 508 Compressor. A/C is MANDATORY for a daily driver in S. GA and plus...I just like it








Unfortunately...this posed a problem because to my knowledge, no one has a 20V rabbit with functional a/c. Since I'm runing an external waterpump block, no factory bracket could bolt up and allow me enough room to run the alternator, compressor and intake manifold. So here's what I did.
1. I cut a b5 bracket in half so I could use only the top portion which holds the factor alternator and tensioner.
2. I could not find ANY OEM bracket or portion thereof that would fit and still allow me room to fit the compressor let alone have it position correctly. So I used my crappy welding skills and designed this beauty. It holds the compressor using the two lower waterpump bolts:








Obviously the compressor would put to much stress on those two bolts alone so I used some more scrap from the og compressor bracket and came up with this little design. Works PERFECT on holding the compressor still.








Then I wanted the whole setup to be on one serpentine belt so I bought a March Sanden 508 conversion from Jegs. Part number 655-P475. That was installed on the mock compressor and everything was bolted up for the final draft:


















HTH,
Jason


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh crap.
I actually read your thread a while back.
Hmmmm ... now the only question is will my Beetle manifold get in the way of the alternator in that setup?
This may be my only option, since without power steering, even if I throw the stock AEB accessories back on there's still no way to tension the water pump/ps belt.
Dayum.
Thanks vdubspeed!!
Well, my lack of planning and foresight (which is typical of me) resulted in not having the proper thin sheet metal thingy that goes between the trans and motor. AAAAND ... I didn't have the bolts for the transmission. 
I'm amazing.
I did steam clean the transmission. I've still got grease spots on my legs to prove it!
And pics:
Dirty:









Clean .. er:








Onward ...


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Red_2)*








O2J! 100mm flanges ? corrado g60 cvjs and 944 turbo flanges work great on mine!


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Werd up! O2J!
Yeah 100mm flanges and a few options.
I'm going Scirocco 16V axles and spindles with possible TDI or 2.0 flanges. (Boostin's page info)
Sourced the sheet metal divider doohickey and a couple dowels.
Stupid piece of crap:








And need to retackle the accessories situation this coming week.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Yea i grabbed mine out of a junkyard. I guess they make a difference in therms of spacing etc. Let me know when you need help wit the throttlebody. Got mine working today.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

SOOOO ...
putting transmission on hold to redo the
accessories. I'm going to attempt vdubspeed's
setup which I gathered from his post involves:
- sourcing a B5 Passat bracket (1.8t I assume)
- cut in half, using top half and tensioner for alternator
- fab up a bracket to weld mounting point for a/c compressor, bolt bracket to block using water pump bolts.
- may need a different pulley depending on compressor type.
I'm still going with the MK3 a/c compressor for now. My parts guys say they tend to last longer.
Updates coming this evening ...


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

looking really good man. im at the point where its finding one little thing after the other. im getting bigger injectors in the mail this week and i had to take apart the turbo because i used a rubber o-ring for a seal which didnt work out so hot.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks jhax!
Got all the accessories off today. All I had time for.
Gotta source the original bracket I took off, lost in the warehouse probably.
Appreciate all the help and info from everyone so far!


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Tracked down the original AEB bracket, and took the sawzall to it. Pretty simple, aluminum is soft and easy to cut through.
Took me a while to track down the tensioner and bracket, and I haven't found the alternator yet.
More searching tomorrow ...
And now for my next trick!









vdubspeed setup, step 1 over


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Bolted the bracket and tensioner down, and threw on the alternator.
Looks right so far.
Next challenge is to place the compressor in the right spot. I've got an ABA compressor and bracket so the goal is to get it up and real close to the alternator so the water pump pulley can grab some belt, and the compressor doesn;t touch the radiator support.
vdubspeed setup, step 2 done:


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

The past few days have been what I call ... lazy!
Working on the DIY bracket now.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Keeping this info here for future reference:
Thanks to vdubspeed!
Okay...for ANYONE using an AEB engine/engine managment...here is all you need to know. The wires I mention are from the AEB ECU.
1. Solid red - Hot 12V. NOT SWITCHED. This is the ECU's memory
2. Green/Yellow - Switched 12V. 10amp. Provide power for the injectors
3. Black/Blue - Switched 12V. 20amp. Terminal 15(when you turn the key on)
4. Red/Green - Switched 12V from the fuel pump relay. I just gave it switched 12V
5. Red/Blue - this went to pin 86 on the fuel pump relay. This gives the ECU control of the fuel pump relay - this provides the relay with a GROUND signal.
6. K-wire to pull fault codes.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

I made a quick cardboard template of the basic bracket setup and one of my techs took it upon himself to go ahead and start cutting away. 
It's a crazy thick piece of angle iron, but it's got some weight to lose still.
I also mounted the last two tires to the RMLs. 
THEN I got home and my wife got me a sprinkle covered rice krispy treat. Score!
Angle iron bracket:








Rice krispy treat with sprinkles:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Awesome thread so far, looking good. 
Oh, and















Sorry, had to.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Ha ha!
I'll try and track her down, then ask her to strip down and model for us!


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Still working on this thing?


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah!
I got some steel today to help fab up the A/C compressor. But I've got to wait till my welding helper is freed up this week to help me line everything up.
In the meantime, I had to source some MK2 foglight stuff for my temporary ride. That's about what I've got done this morning.
Slow going, but I'm determined!
HAPPY HALLOW"S EVE!!


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Another step closer:
Here's another piece to my fabbed up a/c compressor bracket. Should have it have it together
in a day or two. Slow going, I know ...


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

sweet thread!


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks Rabid!
Busy week at work and my tech helping with the torch/welding has been busy so pretty slow week. But we planned to set Tuesday as the deadline to get it done. Hopefully once that's on, the pace will pick up!
And now, the obligatory guy in the empty engine bay pic!
The body shop jacked my hood!


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Hey, check it out some progress!
Again since I don't know how to weld I needed more help than usual with this step. I took the pictures and helped in the last step.
We (when I say we, I really mean ... Mike) cut a piece of steel to weld to the cylinder we made last week:








Tapping it straight before welding:








Welded to cylinder:








Bracket bolted to water pump:








Tack weld to position:








In position! My contribution was holding the compressor in place while Mike tacked it down. It was more nerve wracking then I expected:








Final welding:








There it is! Need to cut excess metal, then bolt it on! We test fitted the belt and it looked awesome!








In this pic the compressor is pivoted down a bit, but it's basically done:








Onward! 


_Modified by Red_2 at 2:06 AM 11-12-2009_


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Trimmed and glass beaded the A/C compressor bracket.
What'd you think, paint it hot pink?


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Man, work is really getting in the way of this project! 
I'm using my lunch break tomorrow to find pieces for the bottom bracket support for the A/C compressor.
Momentum definitely has taken a beating ...


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

As promised, progress today:
Here's what the A/C compressor set up looks like so far.
The bottom bolt needs to be replaced with a shorter bolt and nut.
Overall, doesn't look too bad.
Gonna put the transmission together tomorrow then into the car it goes, maybe early next week.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Red_2)*

nice job mounting the compressor. 
for neatness and ease of removal/reinstallation I myself would cut and weld that lower support once you get the comp where you want it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh yeah!
Definitely will do that.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

So getting closer to putting the motor in ...
I just got off the phone with TTTuning and 
bloke over there is recommending I source a MK4 turbo and manifold so the downpipe routing is easier. Agree?
What other options? Or should I go ahead and upgrade the MF'er right now? 
Might as well change it while the motor is on the stand, right?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Red_2)*

If you plan on making a custom downpipe, the mk4 manifold will be fine. I think I have one lying around for sale if you need one. TT's downpipe is a nice piece but obviously you would need to keep the stock setup for it to work. IF you have the beans, by all means upgrade the turbo and do that, especially if you are making your own custom downpipe anyway.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

Damn, that's a bunch o work for A/C, but I guess in Texas its a must have? Should be a solid car when its finished. TT told you to use a mk4 stock manifold and turbo, I would agree with that if you only have what came on the AEB. 
Are you running K-03 or K-04 or doing something like a GT28 or T3?


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

Yeah, thanks to vdubspeed for making the a/c endeavor somewhat easier.
I think the 70+ days of 100+ degree temps this summer influenced my push for cool air! Any other summer I would've gone without it.
I removed the original manifold and turbo today and will bolt the new setup tomorrow. I'm not sure what the turbo is, I'm assuming it's the KO3sport. I'll figure out what car it specifically came off of, I just gave the 02 and up Golf/Jetta instruction, so I'm not sure what year car it's off of.
Pics!
Out with the old ...









In with the new!


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Red_2)*

I could be wrong, but pretty sure all 02- cars were AWP motors, which got the K03s.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah it's a KO3sport!
Out of an '03 Jetta!
Cool!


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Got my hands on the motor today.
So we figured out that one of the coolant lines of the KO3S didn't match the AEB setup on the block. On the AEB there was a regular hose fitting, and the KO3S has a banjo fitting. So we pulled the old fitting off, I sourced a banjo bolt and its washers off another motor and tomorrow we'll tap the hole to fit the banjo bolt. Of course, with the new turbo setup my oil return line has to move, but we came up with a simple plan to tackle that.
Then as I was tightening the manifold down, I broke a stud. Yay.
Oh well, two steps forward on step back.
Said coolant line with banjo fitting:









Target coolant flange, used to have hose fitting:









Close up:









New bolt:









Broken stud ... crap:


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Drilled and tapped hole for banjo bolt and fixed broken exhaust manifold stud.
Then as I was bolting the turbo up I was made aware of a broken stud on the downpipe side and the bolt from the engine stand is too long and hitting the turbo.
Tackle that tomorrow. Been trying to get this thing off the stand for three weeks.







Transmission's just sitting there waiting. Poor thing ...
Onward ...
Threaded:









Like a glove:









Fixed stud:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Nice work, flush broken studs are a pita. 
Make sure you clean up that sealing surface for the crush washer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Sealing surface suggestion noted!


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (Red_2)*

ALMOST FINISH ! MAN I WISH I LEFT ALL THAT A/C STUFF LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://i304.photobucket.com/al...75322


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Should at least get the turbo bolted up tonight, maybe the tranny too.
Where should I be looking for charge pipes once I figure out the general routing? Do I just go to a site that sells intercoolers and ask for certain pieces along with the rubber bits? That what I was assuming.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Look here:
http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/me...e=SIL
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/me...e=ALM
Also, maybe try Jeg's and Summit.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice stealth!
Thanks!


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Red_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red_2* »_Nice stealth!
Thanks!

should be able to find everything you need


----------



## johnsomj (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (smugfree3)*

I got one of the ABA Oil filter housings and it doesn't exactly fit perfectly, the top screw seems to want to mount in an oil port, is this common or did I just get the wrong part, if common, how do I get around this?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (johnsomj)*

ABA filter housing bolts up perfectly. does it have 3 ports for oil pressure switches?


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah, my ABA oil filter housing bolted up perfectly.
Maybe wrong part?
2010 update:
Holidays slowed me down a bunch. Oh well.
Still slowly prepping motor here and there.
But gonna throttle it up the next two months.
Ordering coilovers and exhaust this week, and hopefully tossing the motor in by next weekend.
Here's hoping!


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (Red_2)*

I have a question. Why are you swapping the oil pan and pickup? Also while are you swapping the oil filter mount? I am doing the same engine swap and I don't understand the reason for the 16v pan and filter mount....... thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (BergCupCar)*

AEB is a longitudinal setup. the oil pan is much lower on one side. You need to swap to a transverse oil pan and pickup. the oil filter flange needs to be changes so it does not hit the 020 or 02a transmission.


----------



## BergCupCar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

gotcha. Thanks for that.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (BergCupCar)*

UPDATEZ:
Hey guys!
So still sputtering along. Got that head/turbo clearance issue solved, and now starting to try and route coolant/oil hoses. First thing we noticed was that with the new turbo setup there's an oil pressure line that now needs a new home. I'll snap a pic of it this afternoon, see if anyone has suggestions. Hopefully it's simple.
I've got a string of 6 Saturdays in a row where I'll be working on the build so hopefully some headway can be made.
Also got some cool parts in the past week or so. Coilovers courtesy of the Classifieds and the downpipe and exhaust supplied by Techtonics. Supplied meaning, I paid them. (Thanks Colin!)
I've also gotta start stripping the interior and what not. Fun!
Lastly, I'm 90% sure I'm going to sell the RML's (wheels) since they're not going to really match the single rounds, and the offset is making it a pain for other MK1 Rabbit owners to get the right stance. We'll see, maybe I'll throw 'em on while the Westy front end is still on.
Pics:
"Notch goes here" mark. This is where the turbo was touching the head.









Washed out pic of notch made and turbo not touching anymore (Stupid point and shoot cameras. When this car is done I'm gettin' an SLR.)









Ultra Lows:









Downpipe and friends.

















Close-up of DP:


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

UPDATE:
Here's that oil feed line I mentioned above. We just figured out that we can use one of the spots on the oil filter housing to get pressured oil. Just have to tap the hole to fit the banjo bolt. And bend the line to fit of course.
Pics:
Line to the turbo









It's eventual new home, the closest emty spot on the filter housing:








More routing lines this weekend!


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Looking good bro! Got my exhaust finally! Neighbors now enjoy peace and quiet.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks man! Congrats on the exhaust!


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

UPDATE:
Some honest to goodness progress today. Very encouraging!
- Removed the intake manifold and cleaned it up. 
- Got the fuel injector rail clipped in and tightened down.
- Throttle body bolted on. (Will probably need to shave some of the alternator down to allow some clearance, OR when the motor is in, flip it 180 degrees and see if there's more space that way, it's not touching the alt but is really close)
- Got the crankcase ventilation tubey thingy clipped in and some of its neighbor hoses clamped down.
- Bolted down coolant flange on trans side of head
- Tapped oil filter housing and made a crazy straw out of the feed line. Looks fine.







(Hey, it probably saved me $30 bucks, and if for some reason the turbo overheats, it's an excuse to upgrade)
- Got a blood blister on my pointer finger and scraped the back of my thumb real good!
Pics:
Manifold cleaned up and rail tightened down.








This clip was a bastard to get on.








Throttle body cozied up next to alternator. (Took me a solid 20 minutes to find the right size bolts for this bad boy.)








Crankcase ventilation thing, (I got the blood blister sourcing the clip from a donor car. *#^$&%^#!!!








It's neighbors clamped up.









Coolant flange (This is for a 1.8t Jetta, cause apparently the Passat version won't work, or isn't ideal. Going with the advice of tech.)









Oil filter housing: BEFORE.








AFTER.








Crazy straw stylez
















Final result of the day's work.









And you know what a ravaged hand looks like so you don't need pics of that.
Got more done today in four hours than in the past 3 months.



















_Modified by Red_2 at 5:38 AM 2-14-2010_


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

UPDATE 2/08
- Got the turbo oil return line repositioned. Had to drill out another pan.
- Cleaned coil packs, cleaned valve cover a bit, installed spark plugs and bolted down coilpacks
- bolted down a couple loose lines
- got FM intercooler (Looks cool.)
- Will probably get tranny on this week and install the motor this weekend. (But I've said that before







)
- I'm gonna ask around but, here's the question anyway: *I'm using an O2J trans, so do I need G60 pedal assembly or do I go WRD cable for clutch actuation?* I'm shying away from the eurovan cable option.
Update pics tomorrow night!
Peace!


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Update pics!
Here's the intramacooler. I plan on getting the motor in and measuring for charge piping, then getting one of those universal kits on eBay to chop up and make do.









The oil return line's new home! 








I was going to take a pic of the coilpacks bolted down but then I thought that'd be silly. It's just coilpacks with bolts in them.
Onward ...


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (Red_2)*

project looks good, the info is really nice to have on the swap, im toying with the idea of doing this.


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (8716vrocco)*

nice project


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (-skidmarks-)*

Thanks guys!
Only got two hours at the shop today but got some stuff done.
- Took the motor off the stand and is now hanging
- Replaced the pilot bearing with new one
- Replaced rear main seal with new one
- Tapped guides in for trans (is that what they're called?)
- Tightened down flywheel
I would've gotten the clutch and pressure plate on except the PP bolts I had set aside were too short. Typical ... so once I source those we can bolt those on and get the transmission installed.
Then drop her in!
Pics:
Dust shield thingy that goes between trans and block, had to source this off a motor with 02J trans since the original trans had a different starter setup.









Guide pins. Right?

















Pilot bearing removal and then replacement installed

















Original main seal and the new one. Simple to replace! The white part is just part of the packing. Keeps the rubber part of the seal's shape intact. You remove and toss.

















Lightened flywheel from Eurospec. The whole time I've been working on this, I hear this the most, "Are you going to put a lightened flywheel on there?" "Is that a lightened flywheel?" "You should put a lightened flywheel on there." And of course while I'm torquing this down, my parts guy walks up and says, "Oh man, you should've put a lightened flywheel on there!!" Sheesh.









And this is why I only got a couple hours in today. Got to play in our local AHL team's stadium (Texas Stars). A blast! That's me in goal. I'm tiny.








Onward ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Red_2 at 5:39 AM 2-14-2010_


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Found the pressure plate bolts I needed. They're off of MKI-MKIII flywheels.
Luckily one of my techs had some laying from his current 8V race motor build. His valve cover says, "BERTILS"








Correct length vs. shorter length:


----------



## skidmarkus (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (Red_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red_2* »_
And this is why I only got a couple hours in today. Got to play in our local AHL team's stadium (Texas Stars). A blast! That's me in goal. I'm tiny.








Onward ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










cheers VW driving goaltenders! great build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Werd up! Except, when this project is done my goalie bag won't fit in the car anymore. Doh!
Got the clutch and pressure plate on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Pics:
The bolts stick out a few millimeters but shouldn't bother anything.








Slight protrusion:








Tah-dow! Bolting up transmission tomorrow!








Awaiting 02J:


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Great thread.. Thanks for posting all the detailed pics. i am currently assembling an AEB with O2A. and i have a few questions:
1-Do you know if the oil pick up and Pan from the 16v are the same from the 8v? I have the mk1 motor still available.
2- What are you doing for speedo cable, Shifter Box and Clutch?
3- Do you have more pictures of the front of the block with all the oil and water lines running? the one you have is kinda hard to see cuz of the intake manifold. (look at the pic A*)
4- What bracket are you using for the Throttle cable? 
Pic A*


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

1-Do you know if the oil pick up and Pan from the 16v are the same from the 8v? I have the mk1 motor still available.
*They're probably not. But I'm not positive. They have different oil pumps so the tubes may be different. Anyone?* 
2- What are you doing for speedo cable, Shifter Box and Clutch?
*Not sure yet on the speedo cable. But here's what the FAQ says:
* For Mechanical Speedo - use a Corrado G60 or B3 Passat Speedo Cable.
* For VSS/Electric Speedo - use the VSS unit which corrisponds to your cluster.
* 
3- Do you have more pictures of the front of the block with all the oil and water lines running? the one you have is kinda hard to see cuz of 
the intake manifold. (look at the pic A*)
*I'll try and get a better pic for you this afternoon* 
4- What bracket are you using for the Throttle cable?
*Dunno yet. Wish I would've sourced a manifold with one already!*


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Excellent.. thanks for all the tips.. i knew some the answers already but need it reassurance. 
So you didnt machined the ABA pulley? is that because you were keeping your AC?


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah, I think that's why. If not, then I'm not sure why everything lined up.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

UPDATE:
Got the transmission bolted up and starter on!
Of course, two steps forward, one step back. 
See below for details.








Also got some pics of the front of the motor in its current state for Rico.
Pics:
New throw out bearing. just popped out old one, greased the shaft,
and clipped the new one in.









Starter and transmission bolts test fitted (had to find them in a pile). There's two more, one on the top next to the one you see, and another at about 5 o'clock, that screws in from the opposite direction.









Transmission on!









Yay! Return line totally in the way of the axle path!
Now what?

















Starter installed!








Front of motor pics. The coolant lines coming from the water pump have to be routed. Figured we need to get it in the bay first to figure out what goes where.









Crankcase ventilation routing.








Planning on test fitting it tomorrow evening.
Still not sure what to do about clutch actuation.
And need to reroute return line.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

It's funny how my brain works. You'd think I'd recognize whenever I'm getting ahead of myself by now, but apparently not. So this morning I'm just assuming I'll hang the motor in the bay and test fit mounts. But when I look IN the bay, I discover all sorts of stuff in the way that should be removed.
Of course!
- took apart and removed the shift linkage (Bye, bye!)
- unbolted and slid both axles out 
- removed master cylinder and brake booster (both getting upgraded)
I need to press the right side motor mount into its bracket too.
I need a solid day of just working on the car. This piecemeal stuff is starting to get on my nerves. (I'm just venting cause this was supposed to be a solid 6 hour effort, and of course, I end up having to cover someone at work. Dang.)
Venting over.
Here's the bay with some more room:








And now I think we're ready to test fit the motor
I'm going with a Mk3 brake booster, I believe, and whatever the larger size master cylinder is 22 or 23mm.
I got an aftermarket oil return line kit off of eBay to hopefully solve that issue. 
Onward ...


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh, and I should probably overhaul the steering rack now too!


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

UPDATE:
Still prepping to get the motor in. I keep rearranging priorities and starting to focus on other details. And of course, life keeps pushing it aside. (Excuses, excuses.







)
But I did get some stuff done today:
- Got the right axle flanges on. They say O2A on them!
- Got the passenger side motor mount on, had to grind away a plastic spacer to fit.
I've almost got the oil return line line figured out. It helped to have the axle mocked up to see how much room is actually back there. It looks like a stock right angle flange from the turbo clamped to a braided line with a 90 degree JIC fitting at the pan may do it.
Some pics:
Original flanges removed. One bolt, easily removed with air tool assistance.









Comparison: Smaller O2A flange.









Labeled for easy identification. It's funny how numbers/codes can be so welcoming. "Yes! This is the right one!"









Installed. You have to use some muscle power to compress the spring on the flange so you can start the bolt. Kinda awkward to do when the motor is hanging. FYI!









Motor mount bolted on. 









Where the "front" of the motor mount is bolted on there is a plastic spacer with some metal bushings.









You have to grind down one of those metal spacers to match the MKI mount. It's about half the height.

















On-ward ...


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

UPDATE:
So apparently one of my techs got tired of watching my futz with the oil return line and took it upon himself to fab one up. He also welded up a bracket for the turbo as well. That was awfully considerate of him! Thanks ******! (That's his nickname!)
I also got the driver's side transmission mount on. It's bolted down with some spacers, and we may or may not have to cut the transmission a bit to get the mount to lie flat. You'll see what I mean in the pics. Apparently this WRD mount wasn't meant for an O2J, even the bolt holes needed to be enlarged and the distance widened. Hopefully it works!* (* It works, except see following post to see the RIGHT way!)
Pics:
New fabbed return line. He used flanges off of other return lines and another return line the "bent" in the right manner to clear the axle. Random axle was mocked up to make sure it cleared.









Turbo mount bracket. He cut the existing one and welded a straight bar from another turbo. Easy. (For him. I have no welding skills.)









Close up of turbo bracket weld.









WRD trans mount, w/ spacers. we may have to cut that trapezoid piece off the trans if the motor doesn't sit right as is. We'll see today ... (oh and we saw!














)
















I will have pics of the this stupid motor hovering in the bay today. 
It will be done!











_Modified by Red_2 at 2:16 AM 3-3-2010_


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

And the motor is in! Temporarily. And with the installation a funny discovery was made. See below (or above).

_Quote, originally posted by *Red_2* »_UPDATE:
I also got the driver's side transmission mount on. It's bolted down with some spacers, and we may or may not have to cut the transmission a bit to get the mount to lie flat. You'll see what I mean in the pics. *Apparently this WRD mount wasn't meant for an O2J, even the bolt holes needed to be enlarged and the distance widened. * Hopefully it works!


Ah, the joys of inexperience! So the WRD mount _was_ correct. In hanging the motor in the bay we discovered that there is a large bracket on the left side of the transmission that you completely remove. And when you do that the mount fits perfectly on the side of the transmission. So I basically cut into mine for no reason. Whoops. 
Oh well, my excitement precedes my analytical skill.
Here are the promised pics!
IN!









Bracket removed!









Transmission mount installed ... correctly.







(I'm a genius.)









Clearance pics. She fits clean all around. Only question mark is rear mount, which is resting on the steering rack slightly. What to do?

























Need longer starter bolts to accommodate the front mount.









Forgot to take pics of the rear mount bolted up. I'll get those up this week.
Now ... mock up the radiator, condenser and intercooler. Route coolant, a/c, fuel lines Take some measurements for charge piping. Route shift cables, blah, blah, blah ...
Onward!


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's the rear mount installed. Again it's resting a bit on the steering rack. Not sure if going back to a stock mount would work, since it could be the transmission itself crowding the rack.
We'll see ...


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

What's wrong with this picture?
















So the Scirocco radiator I have has both outlets on one side, except obviously they are the wrong side. So I think a radiator out of a diesel Rabbit may work. But I'll need to keep the expansion tank. 
Looks like my a/c plans have nixed the FMIC, so back to the stock IC in place of the battery. That way there's plenty of room for the rad and condenser.
I think I sourced a drivers side inlet manifold too. Routing solutions in progress!


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

UPDATE:
- took dash out.
- removed shifter
- glass beaded and bolted front mount down 
- glass beaded the replacement knuckles (100mm)
pics:
Dash out, shifter out. What a pain the dash was.









Front mount in place. Properly.









100mm 16V Scirocco uprights (knuckles, spindles) 








Gonna follow the vdubspeed/funksoulkitty/eurospeed route and go hydro clutch. I got a tech who can help me with that. He laughed when I said that I might fork over $300 for WRD's conversion. He says, "Just make it."
Fine, I will.
Lots more to do ...


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Looking good! No air cooler for the oil?


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh, definitely getting an oil cooler! I'm guessing it'll mount close to the IC.


_Modified by Red_2 at 2:20 AM 3-7-2010_


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

looking damn good sir... as for your radiator problem, if you want you can just get an inline filler cap and not have to worry about the expansion tank. i have seen it done, as far as where the coolant goes if it does overheat i dont know. but this inline cap goes on your upper rad hose. just a suggestion. looking damn good though, its gonna be a boss


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Red_2)*

I just bought a 99 passat AEB complete motor. i thought this was an easy swap drop in and play? is there a lot that has to be done? besides wiring?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

haha







Thats what I thought when I picked up mine. A year or so later, Im finally done.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffs vw* »_I just bought a 99 passat AEB complete motor. i thought this was an easy swap drop in and play? is there a lot that has to be done? besides wiring?
















Nothing is ever this easy!








It's all relative.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Is there a right up on what needs to be done? cause this sucks if i have to do any fab work. i guess i should have stuck to turbo 16v


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

This thread may help and there are many others. That's what I'm doing. Just following what others have done and I even IM for help often.
If you want simple and fast, then:
- Keep your current transmission if its compatible. (Most would recommend a rebuild if you're going to beef up the HP. Especially with 020.)
- Don't do A/C.
- Devote 8 hours a day to it.







(I'm doing the opposite.)
Good luck!


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Red_2)*

Yes i was just going to do the 020 tranny stock motor and wiring harness. i was under the impression that the aeb just bolts right in. like a plug and play.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

If you go stock trans and stock AEB peripherals, it's definitely simpler.
Check the MKI FAQ for swap info!


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

UPDATE:
Got the 16V spindles on today and I started the rear disc conversion, but had no bearings so had to stop there.
I also received the TT manifold with the drivers side inlet, cleaned that up this morning too.
I'm definitely at a point where I stare at the car and wonder what to do next, I need to write out a plan for the next several steps so I don't start going way out of order.
I need to source the A/C stuff and some stuff from a G60 to make the hydro pedal work.
Off to London this Tuesday, maybe I can pick up some stuff over their to ship home!








Onward ...


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

UPDATE:
- got the condenser and radiator mocked up
- axles in place and brakes back on
- disc brakes in the rear installed, just need to be hooked up, waiting for stainless lines to come in
- gathering all the A/C stuff too
Also, one board member I was talking to a few weeks ago asked about the crankcase ventilation plastic thingy, and why I was using it. Turns out that we actually don't need to route that and can block it off. I couldn't answer him at the time as to why it was there. Mainly because I was just rebuilding the motor visually and then taking out crap that wasn't needed when I found out.
It's all working out ...








Oh and I misplaced my SD card and reader for my camera, so pics up when I find it.


_Modified by Red_2 at 7:01 PM 4-10-2010_


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

So I figured out the coolant routing today, got 95% of it buttoned up. 

Slow going the past few weeks but the last few days I've gotten back into the groove. 
It's back to high 90's, so I kicking myself for not taking advantage of the cooler temps months ago. 

Oh well ... 

Pics coming! 

P.S. Welcome back Vortex.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

So here's the coolant/heater hose set up!

Still need to figure out how to button down the radiator but the routing was more confusing to me.
Ended up using the Bentley for the AEB to figure it out. The education continues ...

I included the amazing diagram I created for myself, and yes, it is perfectly to scale.

Up next is the A/C. I'm tossing the idea of using a cabriolet dash, since it's a little smaller, but not sure if a Rabbit evap box or Cabriolet evap box is easier. Tbe latter's box goes all the way to floor so the shift cables would have to go through it. Any suggestions would be great. I'll take a better look at both and see what looks like the "easier" route.

Pics ... I'm going to replace the clamps with more of the stock pinch-type thingys.





































If I effed up anywhere, let me know!


----------



## steve89 (Feb 5, 2008)

are you still using the stock AEB turbo and manifold? If so what are you using for the the TIP?


----------



## bretthbmx (Jun 20, 2007)

This is amazing, I can't wait to see this thing running!


----------



## HWY_GRZ (Apr 13, 2004)

Red_2 said:


> So here's the coolant/heater hose set up!
> 
> Still need to figure out how to button down the radiator but the routing was more confusing to me.
> Ended up using the Bentley for the AEB to figure it out. The education continues ...
> ...


can anyone confirm this coolant route?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Not sure if this will help. Red2... still going with standard oil cooler? 


I used the stock radiator so the bottom coolant line is on the passenger side. The Top and overflow is above it. The lower line has a T to the reservoir. I have a T off the lower set of houses near the block going to the turbo. The rest is shown in the pic.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

> Red2... still going with standard oil cooler?


For now yeah, after it's running and everything is removed for paint, I'll reroute for additional oil cooler.

Just trying to get all the big things out of the way.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Great build! 
One thing I recommend for you. Get rid of that stock oil cooler and go with a http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0fe721fb3&rvr_id=&ua=W2F?&itemid=260609299299 They work well and are cheap. 

Second, i would get rid of your power steering. You will be able to turn just fine without it in a Rabbit and will save yourself some room and power. :thumbup:opcorn:

GL on the rest!


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks 1.8T! 

I'll look into it! 

And, I'm pretty sure there's no PS unit on my engine. I know my original rack isn't and there were no plans to change. 

Peace! 

P.S. Been busy the past couple weekends with work. Going to try and tackle the clutch actuation issue this weekend!


----------



## steve89 (Feb 5, 2008)

Are you going with a o2j hydro or cable?


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Dunno. 

I can fork over $300 bucks to WRD for their cable set-up, or try and piece together 
my own using the Eurovan method (unlikely). 

Or I can go the route most seem to like better (as far as pedal feel) and mod a G60 pedal assembly bracket and my stock pedal. I think I'm going to try this route with some help from one of my techs. 

We'll see ... I know the WRD route is quicker and functional, but I'd like to try the less expensive/better feel first. If I get aggravated enough I'll go WRD. 

I love working on cars ... when I'm done working on them. When I'm in the middle of the process, sometimes I'm ... . 

:laugh:


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

So I've misplaced my camera's battery charger.  

Not too much progress made the past couple weeks. I've been prepping the Jetta (92 GL) to sell and I've got my eye on a 89 16V for a replacement daily. Clean! So yeah, I've been tuning that up and today I'm tackling the A/C. But the Rabbit is back in postion for bay access so hopefully next week I can finish gutting the interior 

I'd take pics of the awesome ball joint extenders I got from the UK, around $160 shipped, but again, I'm without camera ability. They're not SCCH, but they'll do the job for now! 

I'm pretty sure I'm going to go the cable route on the clutch actuation, barring any random assistance from my tech (the one who without asking finished up my oil return line and turbo bracket ) 

Peace!


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

this is how I did my water houses on my lupo 1.8t
,but Iam not 100% if its done right ,dosent get any flow out to the exp tank


----------



## mk1vDUBtec (Aug 12, 2009)

dude, awesome thread :beer:
Our cars look EXACTLY the same, except my yellow fog lights are spaced apart farther (outside of the bump strips). haha it's funny that we're both doing the 20v swap too.

I have a Question for you (or anyone else that knows):
I see you decided to go with the 225hp TT intake manifold. Does it have to be the 225hp TT i/m for the drivers side opening port? Also, Does the AEB passat injectors/fuel rail bolt onto the TT intake manifold no problem? Or do I need to get the TT injectors/fuel rail with the intake manifold?
thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey!

I'll let you know in a few days, I'm going to try and get that on there this week!
My assumption is the rail will fit fine. I have yet to hear any different!

Lots of updates to catch up on.

SOON!


----------



## e30kawi (Dec 19, 2008)

Great work so far! But the background in some of your pictures looks familiar, do you work at austin veedub?


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

I do!



UPDATE: 

Tranny I ordered with LSD fell through. So stock 020 with bolt kit will be the plan currently.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

wow Red_2 great build!!!

Its taken me 2 days to read all the posts and this build is absolutely extraordinary 

you are very meticulous on the updates, I’ve learned so much just by you doing the swap, after reading your thread I feel quite a bit more comfortable even thinking of doing a 20vT swap

i can't wait for more updates


:thumbup:


----------



## mk1vDUBtec (Aug 12, 2009)

so you're keeping the stock PCV tubes and such? 

I'm looking into getting a block off plate/ running a catch can.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Speak to me about the catch can option! 

I'm apparently clueless about the ventilation process. 
Someone else suggested it to me a while back. 
And we've been brainstorming it since. 

Update pics this afternoon!


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Get a crank case breather adapter from 034 motorsports, some 1" silicone hose and a catch can. Thats it!


----------



## mk1vDUBtec (Aug 12, 2009)

sounds like a deal to me! 
(I just found out the AEB's don't need the block off plate? sweet!) 
What do you guys think about like an oil return line out of the bottom of the catch can back into the oil pan? would that work or should there just be a valve to manually let the oil out?


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

That means I can get rid of all that hose/plastic coming out of the block. 

Pics of yours GaTeIg? Or pic of another setup?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Ill get some pics taken today. Feeding the oil back into the pan is a pain and who wants that gunk back in the system anyway?


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Soooo ... 

In a holding pattern the past month but some progress being made the last few days. 

Decided to go the 020 route. How/why am I doing this when everyone seems to think they'll explode? 
By using an ARP ring gear bolt kit. All the racers here swore by this and have informed me that it will be impossible for me to break the transmission by driving the way I drive. I trust them, they've been working on VWs longer than I've been alive (and running them around tracks) so ... onward. 

Here's the new tranny: Code is ACN. 





























One hiccup: The flanges on this are 90mm, I need 100mm flanges to fit so, instead of taking another week to track down a 100mm 020, were just going to shave a little room here, where my pen is pointing. Should be fine ...   











I appreciate all the positive comments and suggestions on here, but I believe this thread just got a million times cooler solely based on this amazing image: 

Circa 1990s ARP 020 bolt kit package. Sweet. Holy crap expensive! My cost was $75 bucks. 




















Here are the ball joint extenders I got from a cool guy over in England. Search "vw ball joint extenders" on eBay UK and it'll pop up. With shipping, still cheaper than PMW. 












And a set of widened steelies I got for around town rollers. Will be replaced by a set of BBS E30s or 
something of similar ridiculousness. *crosses fingers* 












So hopefully the bolt kit in the tranny will be finished this weekend, and we can get that baby inserted and the clutch set-up in. I still wanna get the CAE shifter, but at least for now I can get the car running with a little less complication. Then on to the A/C routing. Little help! 

Oh and another reason I've been ignoring the Rabbit, is I recently picked up an '89 GLI to replace my daily so I was also seeing to that. I've got a set of balljoint extenders for that too ... :laugh: 
And it's hot as a mofo here, as well. It's tough to want to get dirty and aggravated in this weather. 
But that's a familiar weak excuse. I know. 

Alright, you guys and gals are good motivators. Hopefully we can get this thing done and running when starts to get cool out.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Just a thought. 

I got home from work this afternoon and rebuilt the suspension forks on my bike. 

Took about 30 minutes. 

I wish cars were like bikes sometimes.


----------



## mk1vDUBtec (Aug 12, 2009)

Do you have to drill and tap holes for the bolt kit or do they bolt right on?


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

I believe you have to drill out the existing rivets in the ring gear. 

Those (the rivets) are what supposedly get "compromised" under harsh conditions. 

I'll ask my tech, hang on ...


----------



## mk1vDUBtec (Aug 12, 2009)

ok, thanks :thumbup: 
Let me know how easy it is/ how it goes for you. You might convince me to do it to my 020. 

by the way, those widened steelies = soo sick!


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Okay! 

So here's a diagram to reference: http://www.zelek.com/diagram_charts/diag2rjgdifferential.htm 
#18 shows the bolts we're talking about. In a stock 020 they are rivets. 

Open up the tranny, get to the differential/ring (correct?), take it out and put it in a vice. 
Cut the heads off the rivets, then push 'em out with some type of pointy agitating air tool.  
The bolt kit replaces the rivets and ... installation is reverse of removal. 

As far as how easy it will be for me? Since I'll be standing over the shoulder of my good 'ole tech most of the time, I think it should be a breeze. 

Somebody's gotta take the pictures, right?


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Found this! 

http://www.brokevw.com/020diff.html 

Man, that guy has great info on his site!


----------



## mk1vDUBtec (Aug 12, 2009)

wow, that is a really helpful site. 
I'm kind of strapped for time tho, so I think I'm going to just bolt the stock 020 on and keep searching for an lsd that isn't ridiculously expensive, then install that when i find it. 

I bought a catch can and that adapter from 034 motorsports yesterday, btw, I'll let you know how it goes! 
did you upgrade motor mounts? (and where did you source your manifold from? I'm having a hard time finding a TT manifold  )


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm gonna urethane my mounts. I do have HD mounts and poly inserts. 
But I like the idea of a HD mount surrounded by urethane. A good compromise. 
The inserts are a bit loose fitting now. 

I sourced the TT manifold through my parts locator. 
Call your local friendly salvage yard, ask if they can locate parts 
statewide or nationally, and see if they can track one down. 

If they are using locator software (like Hollander) it'll take a few seconds to look. 

Good luck!


----------



## steve89 (Feb 5, 2008)

I am having trouble locating a starter for my O2J case, i supposedly bought one that was made for that car but doesn't seem to line up and fit in the hole... it has case markings 933, did the o2j starter you had have those?


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Let me go get my starters part # for you!


----------



## e30kawi (Dec 19, 2008)

I swung by today, saw your car was off the lift, thought maybe you were making some progress.


----------



## evodnaIII (Apr 24, 2008)

here's some pics of my aeb with 034 adapter,catch can, and cooling setup.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

e30kawi said:


> I swung by today, saw your car was off the lift, thought maybe you were making some progress.


That's its holding area. When the tranny is done it'll get pushed back inside!

Was working on the Jetta yesterday.
(New wheels won't clear the G60 calipers. Grrr.)

@evodnaIII - those pics are great! Excellent reference for catch can mod!


----------



## mk1vDUBtec (Aug 12, 2009)

Have you done any wiring yet?
Or have any idea of what goes where?


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

mk1vDUBtec said:


> Have you done any wiring yet?
> Or have any idea of what goes where?


No ... and no. :laugh:

But, if you flip a few pages back there's a note on what goes where as far as mating up the Rabbit body harness with AEB computer and engine harness!!


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

There's some great practical advice in here, thanks! I'm doing the same swap into a '99 Polo wagon right now, and am about to start working on the oil feed lines etc


----------



## mk1vDUBtec (Aug 12, 2009)

updates??

I heard mine roar to life last night... and then die out a second later 
Going to mess with the fuel pump grounds tonight.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Nothing major yet.

Tranny is apart on the techs bench but work has been busy and I've been tending to the daily Jetta.

It's also still ridiculously hot out. 

I did overhaul a Bridgestone MB-3 in the meantime, but that's neither here nor there. 

Soon ...


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Some progress!

Here's the ring gear rivets being drilled out:



















AND of course there's some bearing damage. Look out for this stuff while you have the tranny apart.




















I also pushed the car back into the slot outside the working bay. So hopefully she'll get some TLC soon.

:thumbup: Onward ...


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Exactly a month later ... cool!

Some minor progress today:

- Buttoned up the rear brakes with new pads and stainless lines.
- Installed Ultra Lows
- Put the widened steelies on.

Waiting for trans parts, so that's still apart on the bench.

Got some other projects going on but the weather has finally not become a valid excuse so back to small steps!

On to the crappy cell phone pics ...

Girlings:









H&R's:

















Steelies (I like 'em!):

















Onward!!


----------



## mk1vDUBtec (Aug 12, 2009)

Steelies look amazing dude! 
I've been trying to get a set, but I decided on getting my car running right and selling my current wheels first. :beer: 
wheel specs?


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks man! 

The wheels are Jetta steelies. Fronts are 14x7, rears are 14x8. 

The ride height in the front is about an inch or so from what I'm wanting, 
and the oil pan is already super close to the ground. 

Gonna have to deal with that eventually. 

I'm gonna try and start on the A/C routing again, I'm having a hard time getting my head around it 
mentally. So I'm gonna just start grabbing parts and start to piece together a set up. 

I'm assuming a box from an A/C equipped Cabriolet will work. 

We'll see ...


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Heeeey,

Back from the dead!

I touched the car today!

Here's the scoop:

Pulled HVAC box out of a 92 Cabriolet.

It's blower motor opening is larger than the existing hole so my first cutting of the body is up next.
Widen the hole, drill mounting points then mock up lines to see where to cut firewall.

Back on it!

HVACs side by side, original non-HVAC on the left:









Hole that needs to be widened:









Interior in current state, need to rip that carpet out soon:









A/C HVAC box with lines:









Thanks for you patience everybody.


----------



## cube4da99 (Mar 25, 2006)

*wiring*

how are you wiring the motor what harness


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

A couple pages back there's some info on splicing the AEB harness with the Rabbit's!

That's all the info I'm relying on so far.

I imagine it'll be slightly more technical once I get to it.


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

opcorn:


----------



## jseeley (Oct 28, 2008)

in for updates opcorn:


----------



## mk1vDUBtec (Aug 12, 2009)

jseeley said:


> in for updates opcorn:


ditto!


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Actually can update today!

If you notice the water outlet on the side of the head currently has an extra outlet.
I researched some other options and found an outlet with 2 hose connections and a sensor input.
So I robbed a quick release hose connect, and will try to get it in tomorrow! I'll take some pics tomorrow too.

Completing this car is one phase in a bigger picture of my personal automotive plan. So I need to get it moving!

:thumbup:


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

Red_2 said:


> Actually can update today!
> 
> If you notice the water outlet on the side of the head currently has an extra outlet.
> I researched some other options and found an outlet with 2 hose connections and a sensor input.
> ...


Awesome build thread Ryan. If you need some help, next time i'm at VeeDub just grab me and i'll come work on the car with ya


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

TXR32 said:


> Awesome build thread Ryan. If you need some help, next time i'm at VeeDub just grab me and i'll come work on the car with ya


I could use a hand definitely, so I may take you up on that!

Everyone on the internet now knows you said you'd help.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

So here's my new water outlet set up.

First, the current set up:









Instead of trying to plug the extra outlet, I found a different water outlet in our new parts department (#06B 121 132E) and a connector off of a MK4 in the back.









But as you can see the outlet is notched, and it points the connector towards the head. So ...

















... I shaved the notches off, and filed out the groove.









And now it fits, and points in the right direction.









I may run into an issue with hose/outlet size on the connector, we'll see when I install it.

Getting it done 15 minutes at a time. 

How's that Cort?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Red_2 said:


> So here's my new water outlet set up.
> 
> First, the current set up:
> 
> ...


I just used that extra outlet to feed the turbo coolant:thumbup:


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

GaTeIg said:


> I just used that extra outlet to feed the turbo coolant:thumbup:


GREAT IDEA!! u see...i need to see ur car before is gone


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

GaTeIg said:


> I just used that extra outlet to feed the turbo coolant:thumbup:


Pics?! :thumbup:


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

Red_2 said:


> I could use a hand definitely, so I may take you up on that!
> 
> Everyone on the internet now knows you said you'd help.


If you made a day out of it, I wouldn't mind giving you a hand on anything... I'd drive down from Waco for that :thumbup:


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Noted, Jesse! 

Can you do a weekday? I'm probably going to take a personal day the next few weeks to 
focus on it. 

:thumbup:


(It's hot outside though!)


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes but it's pretty random... I'm traveling next week, but if one comes up I will randomly post it up, or if you settle on one in a couple weeks, throw it up. The stars just might align

(hell ya it's hot, I wouldn't have it any other way! I love TX )


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

update?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

it's good you have a tall 020, but a diff bolt kit wont save the gears from torque, and once the gears go, the debris gets to the diff and the stock diff,bolts or not. doesnt like 300ft.lbs hitting it. 

it is a timebomb, start sorting out the 02J. i used an 02J starter, just had to use different bolts to work with the engine mount bracket. which i highly recommend you weld to the rad support. a hard launch of enough torque will pull the bolts right through lol


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

naterkane said:


> update?





Vegeta Gti said:


> it's good you have a tall 020, but a diff bolt kit wont save the gears from torque, and once the gears go, the debris gets to the diff and the stock diff,bolts or not. doesnt like 300ft.lbs hitting it.
> 
> it is a timebomb, start sorting out the 02J. i used an 02J starter, just had to use different bolts to work with the engine mount bracket. which i highly recommend you weld to the rad support. a hard launch of enough torque will pull the bolts right through lol


 naterkane - Been dead in the water for a while now, but some recent motivation has got the plans in motion again. Will still be a while to completion but I haven't given up yet. 

Vegeta - Thanks for the heads up! I'm still going back and forth. I think I'm just bummed about the hydro clutch setup, and would rather get something easier to get going. I'm not one for hard starts anyway, although over time it will still be a concern. Although, one of the guys helping me out has raced for a long time, and he's pretty confident that it'll take a while and tons of abuse for me to kill the 020. 

Hopefully we'll get to find out one day!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i'm cable clutch :]


----------



## mk1vDUBtec (Aug 12, 2009)

02J is definitely what's up. 
But 
I sympathize with you on the extra work/$$, etc. 
I'm running a tall (FN) 020 with mine and I put the apr diff bolts in. I throw 19psi at it daily and the trans holds it great. I'm probably around 230hp/245tq to the wheels or something like that. I know it's not gonna last forever, but it's something to get you on the road and have some fun with for now. You can collect 02J and parts for an upgrade in the future after it's on the road :beer:


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i'm cable clutch :]


 I'm listening ...


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

Great build im doing the same swap right now in my garage. AEB with a K04 and the O2J with a cable clutch. Im using a clutch cable form a Honda CRV and a eurovan actuator. I had to shave the back up light on the shift tower of the O2J but other than that its bolting right up!! :thumbup: Good luck cant wait to follow this build.:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Mykul01 said:


> Great build im doing the same swap right now in my garage. AEB with a K04 and the O2J with a cable clutch. Im using a clutch cable form a Honda CRV and a eurovan actuator. I had to shave the back up light on the shift tower of the O2J but other than that its bolting right up!! :thumbup: Good luck cant wait to follow this build.:thumbup:opcorn:



Got pics of the cable set up Mykul? I'd like to see how the Euravan actuator mates up with the 02J!

:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i didnt have to shave the reverse sensor, and i am running the eurovan setup and the eurovan cable. no issues, 4 years...50k...441whp/338ft.lbs..daily driven...southbend stg5 clutch. TDi 02J. love it.

but, the eurovan conversion are getting slim..you'll either have to junkyard dive for a 24v vr6 eurovan that will have one..or find one used or new...


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

Red_2 said:


> Got pics of the cable set up Mykul? I'd like to see how the Euravan actuator mates up with the 02J!
> 
> :thumbup:





















The cable goes thru here. I had to shave down the rear brake light mount which is right behind this bracket. 









Hope this helps:thumbup:


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

Vegeta Gti said:


> *i didnt have to shave the reverse sensor*, and i am running the eurovan setup and the eurovan cable. no issues, 4 years...50k...441whp/338ft.lbs..daily driven...southbend stg5 clutch. TDi 02J. love it.
> 
> but, the eurovan conversion are getting slim..you'll either have to junkyard dive for a 24v vr6 eurovan that will have one..*or find one used or new*...


I dont know how you didnt have to shave the sensor stand?? There was no way it would work without shaving it on mine???

It costs a bit but this is where is got mine. BFI
http://store.blackforestindustries.com/02j02amacaco.html


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

^^ Oh sweet! Thanks man!

:thumbup:


----------



## mk1vDUBtec (Aug 12, 2009)

any updates man? 
I finally lost my rubber turbo oil return line to heat  
Got an awp oe oil return line and trying to figure out how to mount it. I remember how you did yours and wanted to see if it was holding up? I think your route is my best option at this point. 

Pulled her in for winter and am doing some much needed maintenance/upgrades. Mostly for the oil return since it started leaking, but also tucking some wires, porting the TT intake, running larger catch can lines, etc. 

p.s. over 1 year on the 020 FN w/ bolt kit and still holding strong. :beer:


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

I moved her from the shop to the house abruptly about 9 months ago, I've been sorting the parts I've got. 

But I haven't worked on her in over a year. I see it every time I walk out the door though and the wife and friends are putting the pressure on!  

Still lots to do! 

:thumbup:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I was cleaning out my subscribed threadsthe other day and briefly considered deleting this one, but I decided against it. 
Get motivated! opcorn:


----------



## jseeley (Oct 28, 2008)

Red_2 said:


> I moved her from the shop to the house abruptly about 9 months ago, I've been sorting the parts I've got.
> 
> But I haven't worked on her in over a year. I see it every time I walk out the door though and the wife and friends are putting the pressure on!
> 
> ...


 Let us know if you want a day for us locals to all come over and help out :thumbup:


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

stealthmk1 said:


> I was cleaning out my subscribed threadsthe other day and briefly considered deleting this one, but I decided against it.
> Get motivated! opcorn:


 Thanks for keeping the faith! :thumbup: 



jseeley said:


> Let us know if you want a day for us locals to all come over and help out :thumbup:


 Thanks J! I'll need it at some point!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

KEN- 

i doubt your 230whp...the 260ft.lbs yes, but unless your running 23psi and sme bolt on goodies....your probably more like 210-215whp. 


get this thread goin OP


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

I know there isn't much point in mentioning this but the pilot bearing isn't used in vw's transverse engine layouts. if you look at the input shaft on the transmission it wont reach it not fit in the bearing. so it actually doesn't need to be there. It wont hurt anything being there though. 

I should mention my experience with the mechanical clutch actuator on an O2a. the clutch was stiff as a rock and it eventually bent my petal cluster. I was using a clutch cable form a CRX. It seems a lot of the problem comes from the fact that you have to have a 180 degree bend int he cable. I bet it would work really well if you didn't have to have that bend.

build looks great!:thumbup: finish it!!!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

well my southbend finally died. i'm 470+ now on a clutch masters fx400. pedal is great, still the same cable...5 years....tune has been revamped, switched from unitronic to Gonzo, sooooooo much nicer to drive and more powwwwaaaa.

the cable is all about how you route it for the bend. obviously i have less of everythin gin my bay, but when i hear crx cable..it isn't a self adjusting nor strong cable. and peopel use overly stiff clutches. if you don't go BT an fx200 is great, soft pedal, holds 300+ft.lbs(thats the clutch killer) and drives better than stock.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> well my southbend finally died. i'm 470+ now on a clutch masters fx400. pedal is great, still the same cable...5 years....tune has been revamped, switched from unitronic to Gonzo, sooooooo much nicer to drive and more powwwwaaaa.


I have heard good and bad about Gonzo. Good to hear you are happy with the tune. I have been thinking about going with Gonzo.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Vegeta Gti said:


> KEN-
> 
> i doubt your 230whp...the 260ft.lbs yes, but unless your running 23psi and sme bolt on goodies....your probably more like 210-215whp.
> 
> ...



Alas, this project may have finally died in my hands. 

No longer having access to the shop, new kids, and an unreasonable work schedule
have made this a paperweight in my all too small driveway. With a heavy sigh, I must 
admit that it's time to let it go to someone who can finish.

I'll focus efforts on the new family, the Jetta and soon will find another project to start and hopefully finish. I appreciate everyone's support and hope I don't disappoint too many.

If she doesn't sell, then hopefully the new house will have a garage and space for her to be completed.

:thumbup:


----------



## mk1vDUBtec (Aug 12, 2009)

Red_2 said:


> Alas, this project may have finally died in my hands.
> 
> No longer having access to the shop, new kids, and an unreasonable work schedule
> have made this a paperweight in my all too small driveway. With a heavy sigh, I must
> ...


     Sell me your downpipe!!!!!! :heart:


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear! I know the feeling all too well.


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Well, no takers and I've been consolidating some other projects.

This may not be over yet!

Sorry, mk1vDUBtec, not ready to part out yet.


----------



## mk1vDUBtec (Aug 12, 2009)

Red_2 said:


> Well, no takers and I've been consolidating some other projects.
> 
> This may not be over yet!
> 
> Sorry, mk1vDUBtec, not ready to part out yet.


:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: keep her goin!


----------

